# Initial look at newbie labs a little surprising



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

After looking at others labs on here, I thought my labs were relatively good!

Oct 2010
TSH 6.84 (0.47-4.53)

Nov 2010 (these labs resulted in the Hashi diagnosis)
TSH 8.44 (0.47-4.53)
FT4 1.22 (0.84-2.26)
TPO 3.88 (0.0-0.9)
Thyroglobubin Ab 262 (<40)

What surprises this newbie is how symptomatic I felt with the Nov 2010 labs with the FT4 within normal range.

Been on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine for 6 weeks. Some symptoms gone, digestive system back to normal, muscle pain gone. Lots of improvement in fatigue and joint pain but would like to see further improvement in them. Most dizziness gone, still occasional shortness of breath that I would like to get rid of. Hair and weight...well that is a different story but I still have 7 months until my daughter's wedding hugs7 !! Told the dr I would like to try a step up in the Levothyroxine and she will call me in a couple days with my latest blood test results and we will go from there.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

It's good that you're feeling better. And it will be interesting to see what your new labs are. I hope she ran a Free T3 this time. ????



> What surprises this newbie is how symptomatic I felt with the Nov 2010 labs with the FT4 within normal range.


 It's amazing, isn't it? How you can be technically within range, but feel so many symptoms. It makes you wonder how many times doctors tell patients they are "normal" when they are actually hypo. (or hyper) Your FT4 was on the low side and your symptoms reflected that. Some docs would have just dismissed your symptoms. It's good you have one that treated you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

northernlite said:


> After looking at others labs on here, I thought my labs were relatively good!
> 
> Oct 2010
> TSH 6.84 (0.47-4.53)
> ...


Your FT4 is below the mid-range of 1.55 so it is my humble opinion that your doctor should titrate your med upward by small increments.

Most us feel best w/TSH @ 1.0 or less w/FT4 above mid-range and the same for FT3.

Thank you for providing the ranges.

Has your doctor commented on the Thyroglobulin Ab?

http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=092010&subspec_id=419

Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

My doctor did not comment on the TgAb at all. I have not had an ultrasound or RAIU. I will ask her about ruling out Thyroid Cancer when I see her next.


----------



## northernlite (Oct 28, 2010)

> Oct 2010
> TSH 6.84 (0.47-4.53)
> 
> Nov 2010 (these labs resulted in the Hashi diagnosis)
> ...


I am well trained from my reading on this board and am ready to go to battle.

My results are in after 6 weeks on 50 mcg of Levothyroxine. I told my doctor prior to the blood draw that I thought I needed to go up a bit. I feel 75-80% better but I am greedy and am going for 100%. Still some fatigue and stamina issues and although much improved still some shortness of breath when climbing stairs and such.

Dec 2010 
TSH 2.41
FT4 1.02 (why did this go down??)

I haven't seen the results on paper but assume the ranges are the same as above.

Nurses response today - "Doctor says to stay at 50 mcg because both values are in the ranges." My response - "have the doctor call me, I am still symptomatic and not satisfied with how I feel (which is what I told the dr last week)"

I missed the doctor's call this evening so hopefully she will call back tomorrow and willing to give me the increase I think I need. Going to work on some of the other issues like getting a FT3 run and screen for thyroid cancer if I am successful with this one. One step at a time!

Tired, past my bed time.....


----------

